

Leaked Apple iPad mini photos - Brajeshwar
http://launchticker.com/story/leaked-aapl-ipad-mini-photos-shown-on-top-of-ipad-w-lightning

======
calciphus
Classic shader problem in a 3D rendering app - when the flat surface meets a
curved edge you get a crease along the line. This is because most shadow
calculations are done on a per-face basis.

In real life, getting such a fine crease is really difficult. In a 3D render?
All but certain.

~~~
dguaraglia
Also, the flawless wooden table.

------
oatmealsnap
Looks photoshopped to me. Unless its a weird lighting effect on the metal, the
shadows between the two devices don't look right.

------
otaku888
Everything about it looks like a render, the desk texture, the lighting of the
white leads. Looks nice though.

